
How did game developers pack entire games into so little memory 25 years ago? - rinesh
http://www.quora.com/How-did-game-developers-pack-entire-games-into-so-little-memory-twenty-five-years-ago/answer/Dave-Baggett?share=1
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9737156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9737156)

------
mtimjones
Older games were smaller because they were developed from scratch without use
of bloated libraries and frameworks. While these allowed faster time-to-
market, the come at the cost of extra baggage. Many were also developed in
assembly, making them even smaller.

------
Zekio
4 bytes to spare, that is some precision work right there!

------
MichaelCrawford
the royalty for a 2kB Atari 2600 game was twice that for a 4kB cartridge.

Also the developers were paid out of the sales of their own titles.

